# My ratings are back to good, finally I'm Normal again



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I don't think I was 100% well for the longest. Now I'm healthier and sharper.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Why do you worry so much about your rating?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Why do you worry so much about your rating?


Oh yeah I forgot this was all a joke side gig, ratings don't mean anything.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

4.92? Yuck


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> 4.92? Yuck


What's wrong with 4.92?

A driver rated 4.85 presumably has the same advantages as a driver rated 4.99.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I don't think I was 100% well for the longest. Now I'm healthier and sharper.
> 
> View attachment 496202


O.M.G. !

THERE MUST BE HELP FOR YOU !


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Being interested in your rating doesn't mean you're worried about it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I don't think I was 100% well for the longest. Now I'm healthier and sharper.
> 
> View attachment 496202


Are you Somali?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't get it. What is being crowed about?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Are you Somali?


Why ask?



SHalester said:


> I don't get it. What is being crowed about?


Too many Crow are a Murder


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> What's wrong with 4.92?
> 
> A driver rated 4.85 presumably has the same advantages as a driver rated 4.99.


Nope, I would cancel if I would have a bunch of ants around.
If the driver's rating less than 4.9 There's something wrong with this driver pretty much.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MikhailCA said:


> Nope, I would cancel if I would have a bunch of ants around.
> If the driver's rating less than 4.9 There's something wrong with this driver pretty much.


You're a driver right? Then you know the stupid reasons drivers get rated down.

Most likely a 4.85 driver's main problem is failure to cancel on paxholes that are angry at them before they even pick them up. That was my #1 trick to raise my rating was to cancel on absolutely any person that complained before they got in the car.

Nearly every whining paxhole you pick up will be a 1 star rating even though what they complain about is generally out of your control.

#1 reason for getting a 1 star rating: Pax put the wrong address in, and the driver drove to meet him where he actually was. Pax blames driver for wrong pickup address.

#2 reason for getting a 1 star: Pax is already late, and calls driver on phone, but driver fails to teleport across town to make pax on time for work.

Other common 1 star driver issues:
- Driver refuses to overload vehicle but agrees to take 4 of the passengers.
- Driver requests that passengers not bring alcohol into car and takes passenger after it is dumped out.
- Driver requests passenger to have child seat before leaving and waits for passenger to retrieve it.
- Driver requests passenger to wear mask and waits for passenger to retrieve it.
- Driver makes passenger walk across the street instead of picking up passenger at bus only curb.
- Driver said no to waiting in Jack in The Box drivethrough.
- Driver interrupts sex in backseat.
- Driver requests cleaning fee for vomit.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> If the driver's rating less than 4.9


ok, and what about if that was the only 'ant' around? What about the next ant ETA was a long time and the lower rated driver was 5 minutes away?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> You're a driver right? Then you know the stupid reasons drivers get rated down.
> 
> Most likely a 4.85 driver's main problem is failure to cancel on paxholes that are angry at them before they even pick them up. That was my #1 trick to raise my rating was to cancel on absolutely any person that complained before they got in the car.
> 
> Nearly every whining paxhole you pick up will be a 1 star rating even though what they complain about is generally out of your control.


Yeah I know, but low rating pretty much the sign of inexperienced driver who don't know the situations/people from which one need to be stay away or just crappy driver.
If I would have a chance I don't want to figure out why someone has the rating less than 4.9



SHalester said:


> ok, and what about if that was the only 'ant' around? What about the next ant ETA was a long time and the lower rated driver was 5 minutes away?


I don't have an issue with low rated one, but I would rather cancel if I would have an opportunity.
Well I got experience like that 3weeks ago probably, was picking up the car from the shop.
The guy was something like 4.86. The first 5minutes of the ride he was *****ing on the phone with someone the last 5minutes he try to talk with me. Tried to tell me a story what someone shot his apartment and now he has some bullet holes in his walls.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> The first 5minutes of the ride he was @@@@@ing on the phone with someone the last 5minutes he try to talk with me.


I think most pax would handle that via a reduced or no tip.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I think most pax would handle that via a reduced or no tip.


Maybe maybe not, doesn't really matter. My point is
If you choose the driver with the rating above 4.9 you dramatically decrease chances to get the driver like that.
As a pax I just want quiet/with good music ride from point A to point B without the feeling what the guy behind the wheel want to kill us.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> You're a driver right? Then you know the stupid reasons drivers get rated down.
> 
> Most likely a 4.85 driver's main problem is failure to cancel on paxholes that are angry at them before they even pick them up. That was my #1 trick to raise my rating was to cancel on absolutely any person that complained before they got in the car.
> 
> ...


Why does your avatar have cat IMMODERATE? you moderate?


----------



## jim8115 (Dec 14, 2019)

I cancel any ride that has the wrong address. Sorry to the good people, but I got screwed twice when they put the wrong address in, then gave me poor rating for navigation...


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a 4.92 on Uber and a 5 on Lyft.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Why does your avatar have cat IMMODERATE? you moderate?


I used to moderate, but now I am just immoderate.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> - Driver interrupts sex in backseat.
> - Driver requests cleaning fee for vomit


Why would you interrupt? &#128514;

A cleaning fee is generally applied through the app after you show proof anyways, are you asking for the money upfront or something?


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Nope, I would cancel if I would have a bunch of ants around.
> If the driver's rating less than 4.9 There's something wrong with this driver pretty much.


I guess something is wrong with me. 4.88 here


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> You're a driver right? Then you know the stupid reasons drivers get rated down.
> 
> Most likely a 4.85 driver's main problem is failure to cancel on paxholes that are angry at them before they even pick them up. That was my #1 trick to raise my rating was to cancel on absolutely any person that complained before they got in the car.
> 
> ...


@Trafficat , your list was comprehensive and genius. Bravo sir!!! Everyone should read this list! They should make a "sticky" post of it!


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I guess something is wrong with me. 4.88 here


Me too, 4.89, though 5.0 with Lyft


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I guess something is wrong with me. 4.88 here


NYC is tough, most pax and drivers I've come across are in the low 4's. For NYC I'd say 4.88 is pretty dam good!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have found ratings are market/area dependent. Some markets/areas are easy to keep good ratings, some markets/areas not so easy.

I don't speak Spanish, I drive in a mainly Hispanic area and my ratings take a shot every time.


----------

